
Fast stereo rendering - ndesaulniers
http://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/stereo/stereo.htm
======
Negative1
This makes a lot of sense in OpenGL (with a Geometry Shader) but in something
like Metal I'm not sure you would get a lot of efficiency gains due to the way
the command encoder manages state where each encoder would be a separate
target with set of render states. With Vulkan you can actually re-use command
buffers so theoretically you could get even better performance.

As far as the additional memory cost; the 2x memory on a PS4 may seem trivial
but it certainly is not on a mobile device trying to do VR.

Great article, though. Inigo is truly a genius (his articles on tracing
equations is a regular reference whenever I do any analytic gpu stuff).

~~~
tachyonbeam
Link to the article on tracing equations?

~~~
Negative1
Great one:
[http://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/distfunctions/distfun...](http://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/distfunctions/distfunctions.htm)

Just go to his articles section and you'll see a bunch more.

------
Impossible
Nice write up. Both Unreal Engine
([http://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/Support/Builds/Relea...](http://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/Support/Builds/ReleaseNotes/2016/4_11/index.html#new:vrinstancedstereorendering))
and Unity3D have added support for this recently.

------
pshc
This is quite logical and I've been wondering--isn't this at odds with
(future) dual SLI one-eye-per-card techniques?

Would it make sense for dual SLI VR setups to go back to the old "card 1
renders the top half of the screen and card 2 goes bottom"? Then you wouldn't
need 2x sized framebuffers.

